# Possible TRT - Testosterone replacement therapy



## Zulien (Jul 23, 2019)

Not sure if this in the right thread

Saw and Endo after my ENT for possible apnea. Scheduling a sleep study and drawing blood for the endo

Endo says Hypogondalism (Low T) is common in vets. Would a TRT regiment that required a script for 100MG of Test a week or something similar end up resulting in a med discharge? Is there a regulation on TRT? Couldn't find one, also checked the search button

If trannies can slap a pair of tits on and use Test why can't relevant soldiers?


----------



## Stretcher Jockey (Jul 23, 2019)

This is a question to ask your PCM about. Typically internet medical questions are avoided since you never know who is responding. I can tell you there is still hope for you since, anecdotally, Ive seen plenty of AD members take testosterone (in a medical manner, not to get swole) and be fine. But again, go talk to your PCM about it.


----------



## Brill (Jul 25, 2019)

Gonna ask what all you fuckers haven’t: Will it make my dong bigger?


----------



## GOTWA (Jul 25, 2019)

lindy said:


> Gonna ask what all you fuckers haven’t: Will it make my dong bigger?



I just want to make it more round.


----------



## Stretcher Jockey (Jul 25, 2019)

Will it fix my 45° tilt?


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 26, 2019)

GOTWA said:


> I just want to make it more round.



2 1/2 inches long but 4 inches wide...  lol


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 26, 2019)

There's a really bad joke here in most of these responses.  

To the OP, there are test implants that are controlled release and good for a couple months. They spread the high/low cycle of shots over months instead of weekly.

LL


----------



## GOTWA (Jul 26, 2019)

RackMaster said:


> 2 1/2 inches long but 4 inches wide...  lol



I can go in sideways.


----------



## medicchick (Jul 26, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> There's a really bad joke here in most of these responses.
> 
> To the OP, there are test implants that are controlled release and good for a couple months. They spread the high/low cycle of shots over months instead of weekly.
> 
> LL


Sounds like birth control...lol


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 26, 2019)

medicchick said:


> Sounds like birth control...lol


Truth!

Yeah dudes... Truth hurts...

LL


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Jul 26, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> There's a really bad joke here in most of these responses.
> 
> To the OP, there are test implants that are controlled release and good for a couple months. They spread the high/low cycle of shots over months instead of weekly.
> 
> LL



I don't recommend the implants.  They hurt like a MF for several days after insertion and you can't control your levels.  If the mil lets you take them, deep subQ or shallow intramuscular is the way to go IMHO.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 26, 2019)

SOSTCRNA said:


> I don't recommend the implants.  They hurt like a MF for several days after insertion and you can't control your levels.  If the mil lets you take them, deep subQ or shallow intramuscular is the way to go IMHO.


Since I'm missing a certain gene, I can't attest to the implantation process. 

However, logic speaks if you're using the shots for awhile, and your levels are stable, then the implants would help to avoid the weekly ritual.

LL


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Jul 27, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> Since I'm missing a certain gene, I can't attest to the implantation process.
> 
> However, logic speaks if you're using the shots for awhile, and your levels are stable, then the implants would help to avoid the weekly ritual.
> 
> LL



The weekly ritual takes about 45 seconds and is much better than the several hours to get to complete appointment for the pellets. Trust me on this one, sq is the way to go.  Again, it is my humble opinion based on my experience YMMV.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 27, 2019)

I keep telling my wife that I will get TRT, but the look on her face when my sweaty, hairy belly is resting on her...well it just makes me happy...


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 27, 2019)

SOSTCRNA said:


> The weekly ritual takes about 45 seconds and is much better than the several hours to get to complete appointment for the pellets. Trust me on this one, sq is the way to go.  Again, it is my humble opinion based on my experience YMMV.


Most of my info comes from a friend of ours who's a fan of the implants.  Again YMMV.  Everyone's health is different so the solutions can vary.

LL


----------

